# Does anyone else suffer from anxiety?



## Maquiladora (Jun 8, 2016)

I struggle with anxiety, OCD, and a couple of other things. Even though I'm a thinker, my anxiety sometimes hinders my rationality, so I think a lot of people assume I'm a feeler. I don't really have anxiety attacks in public anymore; they're more at my house. I really wish I could get rid of it. Who else is in this boat?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes, quite frequently. Anxiety causes me to be very worrysome.

I would describe my anxiety as a bunch of Ni-Fi loops occurring at once. I start to freak out and panic about highly unlikely possibilities and tiny little things that are extremely unimportant.

It does cloud my judgment and weaken my ability to think rationally / logically at times.

I have anxiety after being alone for too long. (Lack of social interaction + stimulation)

&

I have anxiety after being around other people for too long. (Over-abundance of social interaction + stimulation)

It's hard for me to find a healthy balance between the two. As an introvert, normally I'm on the side of being alone for too long.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

My optimism and anxiety has been at war the last 5 years. My NF is broken like a fucked up "mind noise", but I can deal with. Being alone helps.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, depression also. Both have caused me to think irrationally and be more emotional/sensitive, despite being a thinker.


----------



## ethylene (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah, I have mediocre social anxiety. I dread phone calls, gatherings where there are too many people, and having to present stuff to others.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, I get panic attacks. (I don't wanna type it all out again.. more info here: http://personalitycafe.com/advice-c...on-experience-w-anti-anxiety-medications.html) It's like my frontal lobes just decide to go offline lmao. Other people have described me as calm. I can't get my head around the irony of it all. Maybe I'm so accustomed to being "calm" (I think of it more as detached though) that I don't have enough practice with anxiety. 

I've noticed that one of the triggers of my panic attacks is feeling tripped out for no reason. It mostly happens when I'm in public around a lot of strangers. I start to feel like an alien, like things aren't real, like I'm not really in my body etc. It makes me think something is wrong with my brain and I get a panic attack. (I imagine this is a lot what a bad drug trip is like, but I stay the hell away from psychedelics for obvious reasons  ) I've always known this was a common symptom of an attack, but I realized for me it's often more of a cause.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

yip
not as bad as it used to be
had several panic attacks in my much younger years


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, I have anxiety. It is not as bad nowadays, it was way worse when I was younger. I would not say it makes me less rational. If anything it makes me _more human_. One should revel in one's own sufferings.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

raise the roof for dissociative anxiety
since you mentioned it, maybe the anxiety part influences people's perception of "ah yes a feeler" lmao


----------



## bluewolf30 (Jun 15, 2016)

@castigat : 
I am not a feeler, yet I have severe anxiety at times. It somehow, when it's really bad, changes how I react to the world: Instead of being/ acting like an ENTP, outgoing, critical, creative, smart; I start to be shy, don't talk to anyone, I am not about anything (not just social situations). 
The people in my classes don't even know that I am an ENTP. They would never guess. At school I am always quiet, nice to the professors, I don't really state my opinion and so on. 
The bad thing is, I don't even know what is triggering it. Not even my therapist knows what is triggering it... All I know is that it can't be social anxiety because I generally am excited about meeting strangers/ don't get scared...


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

bluewolf30 said:


> @*castigat* :
> I am not a feeler, yet I have severe anxiety at times. It somehow, when it's really bad, changes how I react to the world: Instead of being/ acting like an ENTP, outgoing, critical, creative, smart; I start to be shy, don't talk to anyone, I am not about anything (not just social situations).
> The people in my classes don't even know that I am an ENTP. They would never guess. At school I am always quiet, nice to the professors, I don't really state my opinion and so on.
> The bad thing is, I don't even know what is triggering it. Not even my therapist knows what is triggering it... All I know is that it can't be social anxiety because I generally am excited about meeting strangers/ don't get scared...


How's your self-esteem? 
Can you go back (now or later) and find specific examples of what _might_ trigger the anxiety, so you can pinpoint a pattern? Even doing so in a notebook or word document can be helpful.


----------



## Emdilem (Mar 15, 2016)

ReachForPeach said:


> My optimism and anxiety has been at war the last 5 years. My NF is broken like a fucked up "mind noise", but I can deal with. Being alone helps.


what's NF? sorry, don't fully understand the workings of the mbti personalities...yet!


----------



## Emdilem (Mar 15, 2016)

Katie Koopa said:


> Yes, depression also. Both have caused me to think irrationally and be more emotional/sensitive, despite being a thinker.


Probably _because_ you're a thinker, not in spite of. And if you already are a thinker, the thinking exacerbates everything and becomes your downfall. 



ninjahitsawall said:


> Yes, I get panic attacks. (I don't wanna type it all out again.. more info here: http://personalitycafe.com/advice-c...on-experience-w-anti-anxiety-medications.html) It's like my frontal lobes just decide to go offline lmao. Other people have described me as calm. I can't get my head around the irony of it all. Maybe I'm so accustomed to being "calm" (I think of it more as detached though) that I don't have enough practice with anxiety.
> 
> I've noticed that one of the triggers of my panic attacks is feeling tripped out for no reason. It mostly happens when I'm in public around a lot of strangers. I start to feel like an alien, like things aren't real, like I'm not really in my body etc. It makes me think something is wrong with my brain and I get a panic attack. (I imagine this is a lot what a bad drug trip is like, but I stay the hell away from psychedelics for obvious reasons  ) I've always known this was a common symptom of an attack, but I realized for me it's often more of a cause.


you experience depersonalization and derealisation which I do also. I can tell you to stay away from drugs absolutely. That's from experience, unfortunately you won't be able to enjoy that which I know would if I could!! 



bluewolf30 said:


> @castigat :
> I am not a feeler, yet I have severe anxiety at times. It somehow, when it's really bad, changes how I react to the world: Instead of being/ acting like an ENTP, outgoing, critical, creative, smart; I start to be shy, don't talk to anyone, I am not about anything (not just social situations).
> The people in my classes don't even know that I am an ENTP. They would never guess. At school I am always quiet, nice to the professors, I don't really state my opinion and so on.
> The bad thing is, I don't even know what is triggering it. Not even my therapist knows what is triggering it... All I know is that it can't be social anxiety because I generally am excited about meeting strangers/ don't get scared...


There will be a history in your life that contributed to you becoming susceptible to anxiety. Part of it is inherited and part of it is your personality and part of it is your upbringing and world experiences. I have had trauma in my life and my anxiety has manifested itself in the most restricting ways. But many many years later than I experienced trauma. I'm unable to do many things because of panic attacks and I've just started therapy. A panic attack is absolutely horrible. When you are sure you're going to die and you're desperate for help. I'm a pretty extreme case. I can leave the house and socialise if I have to though uncomfortably. 
I cannot get on a plane, a bus, a train, a ferry or go beyond a 15km radius of my city. It's gotten like this as I've gotten older and i'll soon be confined to the house with my avoidance behaviour!


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Emdilem said:


> what's NF? sorry, don't fully understand the workings of the mbti personalities...yet!


I'm actually not sure of what NF is. It may stand for different things, like: An intuition of what a feeling might mean. Or a feeling of what the intuition might mean. I just got a brain fart. Not sure if both are the same. w8... If you experience something: Your intuition scans the information. Then the scanned information is being scanned by feeling. OR...Your feeling scans the information, then the scanned information is being scanned by intuition. That sounds pretty stupid btw. Information should always be scanned as it were experienced the first time. Intuition scans information. Feeling scans the same information as the intuition did. But there may be different answers. Hopefully they can identify the information correctly 

Edit: Forgot to add, ofc all cognitive functions take part in the scanning of information.


----------



## Emdilem (Mar 15, 2016)

ReachForPeach said:


> I'm actually not sure of what NF is. It may stand for different things, like: An intuition of what a feeling might mean. Or a feeling of what the intuition might mean. I just got a brain fart. Not sure if both are the same. w8... If you experience something: Your intuition scans the information. Then the scanned information is being scanned by feeling. OR...Your feeling scans the information, then the scanned information is being scanned by intuition. That sounds pretty stupid btw. Information should always be scanned as it were experienced the first time. Intuition scans information. Feeling scans the same information as the intuition did. But there may be different answers. Hopefully they can identify the information correctly
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add, ofc all cognitive functions take part in the scanning of information.


uh-huh 
so could you perhaps, give an example of a scenario where this is demonstrated and then describe how it would be if your NF was broken as yours is you say. I'm wondering if mine is too...


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Maquiladora said:


> I struggle with anxiety, OCD, and a couple of other things. Even though I'm a thinker, my anxiety sometimes hinders my rationality, so I think a lot of people assume I'm a feeler. I don't really have anxiety attacks in public anymore; they're more at my house. I really wish I could get rid of it. Who else is in this boat?


I'm an NF, but I struggle with this as well. I never get anxiety attacks, but I find it uncomfortable to walk in public. I try to break various patterns and challenge myself every day.

It got worse as I became older. I realised that what I thought was responsible adults when I was younger are just grown up kids that are following their own logic, norms and morals which are mostly flawed in the greater scheme of things. I don't know if it's just anxiety or if I'm just scared for interacting with people who think differently from myself.

Oh, and also don't judge people and at the same time remember; you're the prize. Helps a lot!


----------



## OneMind (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes. I'm not sure how serious it is because I don't test it. I actively try to avoid any social interactions that I think will make me feel uncomfortable and I keep unavoidable encounters to a bare minimum. It seems to be worse now than it was a few short years ago because a certain sequence of events have made me feel quite inadequate. If I absolutely had to I'd probably be able to fake confidence but I don't know for how long.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Emdilem said:


> uh-huh
> so could you perhaps, give an example of a scenario where this is demonstrated and then describe how it would be if your NF was broken as yours is you say. I'm wondering if mine is too...


Broken NF is paranoia, I guess? If you have a working T, your paranoia is irrelevant. Just lick, kiss and hug your NF. Laugh with and against it. Observe it and accept it, instead of assuming it's correct information.

lol im such a pretentious dork trying to be a guru


----------



## Emdilem (Mar 15, 2016)

ReachForPeach said:


> .
> 
> lol im such a pretentious dork trying to be a guru


lol love self deprecation. Yeah you're a shit guru. didn't even read my question properly anyway. I didn't fully get my head around your first explanation so I was asking for an example of an actual real life situation. Your brain fart turned into diareahha

:crazy:


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Emdilem said:


> lol love self deprecation. Yeah you're a shit guru. didn't even read my question properly anyway. I didn't fully get my head around your first explanation so I was asking for an example of an actual real life situation. Your brain fart turned into diareahha
> 
> :crazy:


Idk if describing a situation of how my NF is acting when broken is a good idea. If people understood my exact feelings and pictures of my NF interpreting brokenly, I would very much be ashamed.

I can describe a scenario when it is working properly: Visualizing/Understanding/Feeling music your way. Being able to beautify life, without making it a lie.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Emdilem said:


> you experience depersonalization and derealisation which I do also. I can tell you to stay away from drugs absolutely. That's from experience, unfortunately you won't be able to enjoy that which I know would if I could!!


Yeah I know. It sucks. I do well with downers though (alcohol and klonopin). I feel more sober when I drink sometimes. Like I get this clarity Im not used to, as normally my brain won't shut up. :dry:


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

@Emdilem

This is based in my own NF confusion/understanding. If you observe this. Around 2:30-2:40.

She says: "Woah" - "Wow that was awesome" (With an excited feeling) - He says: "Look how beautifully brown that is"- She says: "Do you see this?" (And suddenly, NF confusion = brown waffle or brown skin?) She suddenly sounds a bit confused to me. Her eyes as well (2:35-2:37), and mouth. She is thinking of something that doesn't make any sense for her/something is not feeling right. It is not really broken NF in her, I feel it is that guy just joking around with her/himself. Or that waffle is just beautifully brown, and the girl is thinking of him instead. Something is suddenly making her confused, anyway 

https://youtu.be/Ptdflx9bZjY?t=149


----------



## bluewolf30 (Jun 15, 2016)

castigat said:


> How's your self-esteem?
> Can you go back (now or later) and find specific examples of what _might_ trigger the anxiety, so you can pinpoint a pattern? Even doing so in a notebook or word document can be helpful.


My self-esteem is pretty good. I have friends who often tell me to tune it down a little.

I tried many things. I have an anxiety diary for 3 years now. It's just that the triggers seem to cause me sometimes anxiety and others not: Example. Responsibility: I hate to be the responsible one in a relationship/ when having to work with people. But I absolutely love doing an important job. And it is definitely not like I would have a problem with people, I really like hanging out with friends and I am welcoming to everyone new. I generally don't have trouble fitting in. So it really depends on the context of the situation, because I don't really have any patterns. Also, I don't really have panic attacks. I had maybe 4-5 in the last 4 years. It's more like I feel exhausted and I can't really focus/work. But I have strong physical symptoms. I had to be brought a few times to the E.R. because I fainted from calcium/magnesium deficiency (the doctors said it is caused by stress/anxiety, after 2 years research they did not find any other causes). I had a time in junior year when I was so anxious in the morning before school (though I love school) that I couldn't eat, otherwise, I would throw it all up. And one day, it just stopped. 



Emdilem said:


> There will be a history in your life that contributed to you becoming susceptible to anxiety. Part of it is inherited and part of it is your personality and part of it is your upbringing and world experiences. I have had trauma in my life and my anxiety has manifested itself in the most restricting ways. But many many years later than I experienced trauma. I'm unable to do many things because of panic attacks and I've just started therapy. A panic attack is absolutely horrible. When you are sure you're going to die and you're desperate for help. I'm a pretty extreme case. I can leave the house and socialise if I have to though uncomfortably.
> I cannot get on a plane, a bus, a train, a ferry or go beyond a 15km radius of my city. It's gotten like this as I've gotten older and i'll soon be confined to the house with my avoidance behaviour!


I'm sorry to hear that. It is sad how our own mind keeps us from enjoying our life. 
For me, it is more of a lottery. Sometimes I'll feel very well and others I can't do anything. Also, I found that if I think less of something and keep myself busy, the less likely I am to feel anxious about it.


----------



## Emdilem (Mar 15, 2016)

ReachForPeach said:


> @Emdilem
> 
> This is based in my own NF confusion/understanding. If you observe this. Around 2:30-2:40.
> 
> ...


hmmmm, so I needed to look at more of the clip to get some context and idea about the girl and I've decided it was contrived, part of an act. She seems pretty scatty and at other parts her eyes are all over the place. I got the feeling there in the moment you mention that she was just distracted. But deliberately so. It wasn't natural.
But I know what you mean now. I have those moments a lot. Probably in slower time when my automatic response to someone is "yeah!" and then suddenly I feel 'wait what? um no.'


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Emdilem said:


> hmmmm, so I needed to look at more of the clip to get some context and idea about the girl and I've decided it was contrived, part of an act. She seems pretty scatty and at other parts her eyes are all over the place. I got the feeling there in the moment you mention that she was just distracted. But deliberately so. It wasn't natural.
> But I know what you mean now. I have those moments a lot. Probably in slower time when my automatic response to someone is "yeah!" and then suddenly I feel 'wait what? um no.'


I'd say, if you are close to someone, automatic responses are the best ones you can make.

I have a hard time doing automatic responses, but if I do, I feel satisfied. Automatic response= no NF bullshit, that's what I think/feel


----------



## Emdilem (Mar 15, 2016)

ReachForPeach said:


> I'd say, if you are close to someone, automatic responses are the best ones you can make.
> 
> I have a hard time doing automatic responses, but if I do, I feel satisfied. Automatic response= no NF bullshit, that's what I think/feel


ok so I've felt that with one person. I guess that means my NF is farked?


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Emdilem said:


> ok so I've felt that with one person. I guess that means my NF is farked?


If your NF is farked like mine, and probably the majority of adults. One just have to live with it. Accept and observe it instead of constantly trying to figure it out. My guess is it is healthy to just let NF be a part of you, but not a part that controls you.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

@Emdilem

I wonder if NF communication between two humans can only be identified with clear vision via telepathy.

NF might be key to telepathy, only thing is it is difficult to understand how it works between two humans, or in a gathering amongst many humans.

Edit: But we are designed to communicate via sound waves etc. And these sound waves are scanned by our brain. If we always were visualizing what we mean, when we send out sound waves to others. They probably will always understand what you mean. Maybe 


Edit 2: You can make ppl extremely confused, using that technique XD (If you say something you are supposed to mean, and visualise something else)


----------



## Emdilem (Mar 15, 2016)

ReachForPeach said:


> @Emdilem
> 
> I wonder if NF communication between two humans can only be identified with clear vision via telepathy.
> 
> NF might be key to telepathy, only thing is it is difficult to understand how it works between two humans, or in a gathering amongst many humans.


Well I'm not exactly sure if I'm on the right track with what you're saying but I do think verbal communication is overrated. When I talk to someone I often feel uncomfortable because I feel I really see them and they feel that and it feels intimate. I'm not so comfortable with intimacy due to history but I feel I see people properly without the white noise of the persona they're trying to convince me of. Their fears, weaknesses, good and bad, just who they are. 
i think most people feel uncomfortable being seen and perhaps they feel uncomfortable around me. I've felt uncomfortable around some people for the same reason. I don't know what this is or how it fits in with intp (I haven't read much, I'm just here because I keep scoring that on the tests). But I'm a pretty sensitive type and generally shy away from any relationships where I might feel a connection. From friendships to romantic ones because of the connection I feel in my tummy. The joy, the pain, the pull, the push.
I learned from my last partner that I talked too much and needed to stop and stop thinking. The words were pretty much useless anyway, in an argument situation or where one was trying to reassure the other. Each of our individuals truth was known to the other without having to use words but it was a bit frightening as 'the truth' was that things were going to end and we both tried to avoid it with reassuring words but I knew from the beginning everything that would happen. Partly it probably was a self fulfilling prophecy but part was our spiritual journey that needed to be taken. Everything ends at some point, some how. 

But take apologies for example. We don't need all the words we use. We can see in someone's eyes what they're feeling, where they're at. But moreover we can feel each other if we have a deep connection or allow ourselves to feel a connection. All people. It might not be a nice one but it's usually there. I don't like to sound waffly/hippie but I suppose on the inside I am a bit. I believe you can feel some sort of energy from others. It has been proven that anxiety can be picked up non verbally between humans. I think people talk too much, ya know. I've seen those American reality shows where they talk the shit out of their problems but it doesn't look like anything changes. They just talk and talk and talk but having said that, all the feelings seem rather shallow anyway. Sometimes I wanna yell "shut up and just look each other in the eyes for 5 minutes!" And accept and be. And that'll sort it out!

Having said that, essay over!

I don't know how it'd work in a group.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

@Emdilem

I've known an INTP for about 15 years. We grew up with and learned a lot from each other. I can identify what you're saying, in my friend as well.

I believe he is very sensitive, but prefers logic. I remeber back in the day, he could acknowledge my confusion with his understanding, without mentioning anything directly. But nowadays we keep it pretty simple to avoid any kind of confusion. Simple words about a complex matter, if that makes any sense. Our friendship is at its best when we are expressing our inner happy freaks


----------



## Emdilem (Mar 15, 2016)

ReachForPeach said:


> @Emdilem
> 
> I've known an INTP for about 15 years. We grew up with and learned a lot from each other. I can identify what you're saying, in my friend as well.
> 
> I believe he is very sensitive, but prefers logic. I remeber back in the day, he could acknowledge my confusion with his understanding, without mentioning anything directly. But nowadays we keep it pretty simple to avoid any kind of confusion. Simple words about a complex matter, if that makes any sense. Our friendship is at its best when we are expressing our inner happy freaks


9

It's hard to find I think. People have to be completely open to understanding (the other person) and I think that's what drives me in improving relationships. Only with understanding and acceptance can you have that full relationship.

Oohlala, who sounds like the guru now!


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if I was diagnosed with SAD. I've always been somewhat shy but it really has developed to be something way more difficult.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

I have OCD and GAD, and my anxiety basically just makes me more tense, scatterbrained, lead to overthink, and frantic. 

It's kind of like Ti on steroids sometimes.


----------



## matteo21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Me too.
I suffer from social anxiety expecially when i have to make phone calls or invite someone to something


----------

